# Low-Level Laser Therapy



## Eagles2526 (Nov 17, 2017)

Have not tried this but am thinking about it. Curious if it has any affect on dpdr because previously been useful in treating anxiety, depression, and PTSD. It enhances blood flow and circulation throughout the front cortex and the entire brain. I’m not saying this will work. It’s just an idea that I came across and would like to see if anyone has tried it or thinks it would be worth a shot.


----------



## pawaparen (Dec 16, 2021)

I've never tried laser therapy either. I'd like to know someone's advice.


----------



## hawkismoll (Dec 16, 2021)

Recently I've been dealing with such a disease as rhinitis. It's an inflammation of the mucous membrane of the nose. It should be noted that my nose did not even hurt. I just felt discomfort in the ear and upper jaw. But the doctor quickly identified the cause of this, as it turned out to be the inflamed nose. I have prescribed a complex treatment - pills and procedures. One of the procedures was red light led therapy. As far as I understood, the red light doesn't cure, but it triggers some processes in the body, contributing to recovery. That's how I started to feel better after trying laser therapy, so I can advise you to buy some of these laser devices if you need to.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have just looked at "PUBMED"/Medline for publication on this subject and there is nothing. There are some laser therapies used for some somatic pain conditions and people also gets anxiety and depression for having. Laser treatment have been tried to reduce the condition and also see if peoples anxiety and depression is reduced. 

All brain stimulation is done with magnetisme in psychiatric and neurological states and ultrasound is also experimented with. This is technologies that is still in very early development and gets improved and will likely be improved and develop for the next decades. synchronized TMS is in development that can "reset" brainwaves or thalamic oscillations in different areas of the brain.Dissociation is likely these thalamic oscillation that changes and becomes desynchronized. This is in development for treatment resident depression and might also benefit depersonalization. NOTE: when something is in development is mean it is not approved for clinical use. You can't try it unless it is in a approved experiment.


----------



## Kittymoo (10 mo ago)

Yes, I've tried laser therapy with some effect, but as with everything else I've tried, the effectiveness waned.


----------

